# Can a UK trained psychotherapist practice in the US?



## Anne0047 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am considering relocating to my native US with my British husband and children with dual nationality (US and UK). One of the many considerations is whether he can get licensed to practice as a psychotherapist or mental health counselor in the US, based on the qualifications he's got in this country. I would really like to speak to someone who trained in the UK and now practices in the US - or learn if it's just not possible.

He has a master's degree (although unrelated subject) and, I believe, an advanced diploma in psychodynamic psychotherapy. He's also worked in addiction services, trained in couples counselling and practices time-limited therapy.

I realise that each state has different procedures for licensing. The issue is whether his qualifications will stack up and whether there's a market for what he offers.

Any input most welcome.

Anne


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Psychotherapy | Credentials | Courses | Education

may have advice to offer


----------



## ppataki (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello, 

Anne0047, what happened in the end? We are also considering making the move, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## suzie2_99 (1 mo ago)

Anne0047 said:


> I am considering relocating to my native US with my British husband and children with dual nationality (US and UK). One of the many considerations is whether he can get licensed to practice as a psychotherapist or mental health counselor in the US, based on the qualifications he's got in this country. I would really like to speak to someone who trained in the UK and now practices in the US - or learn if it's just not possible. He has a master's degree (although unrelated subject) and, I believe, an advanced diploma in psychodynamic psychotherapy. He's also worked in addiction services, trained in couples counselling and practices time-limited therapy. I realise that each state has different procedures for licensing. The issue is whether his qualifications will stack up and whether there's a market for what he offers. Any input most welcome. Anne


 Hi Anne - please update with what happened and any advice for those in the same boat!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Anne0047 posted 10 years ago. You will not get a response.


----------

